# Could you fine gentlemen give me some suggestions?



## CosmicGopher (2/4/16)

Reading a post by Jakey has given me an interesting idea. And there are Many Excellent Mixologists in this forum. Any suggestion would be really appreciated!
In the past I smoked hookah tobacco, and one of my favorites was Nakhla Double Apple. This had a subtle apple flavor with a touch of anise. Probably one of the worlds most-smoked shisha tobacs and a wonderful flavor. It is supposed to be a combination of two apples, a red and a green or yellow. I understand Fuji apple is a really realistic, good apple flavor. And I don't think I want a tart green apple in there, maybe a really delicious yellow type of apple? Those who have tried apple concentrates...do you have any recommendations? I would like this juice to have a mild to moderate apple flavor, with a touch of anise. I don't want it strong to where it blows my socks off. Maybe a tiny hint of mint in there, I'm not sure. And do you think two types of apple and anise....would that be enough or would the juice be lacking? Something in there to add some depth? At this point its just an idea I want to pursue. I don't know if anything like this is commercially available...but I want to try my hand at it. I'm not a commercial mixer, I just make juice for myself. ANY suggestions from you fine folk would be REALLY appreciated!


----------



## Silver (2/4/16)

Sorry I can't help you @CosmicGopher but this flavour sounds very appealing to me
Am watching


----------



## CosmicGopher (2/4/16)

Hey, no problem Silver! Anise or Licorice type of juices don't seem all that popular over here, I haven't seen that many on the internet. And I'd rather try it myself anyway, this is beginning to be a project or obsession....I can already see it now...lol. I see the American gent from Nevada on here really likes and makes absinthe juice (which I have never had occasion to try but would love to try my hand at it sometime).


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/4/16)

Well, I was finally able to put in an order for more concentrates, some anise, several types of apple and a double apple flavor, as well as some mango, black cherry, guava and papaya, lemon custard, etc. So the experiment begins...lol. These were all from a company called One On One Flavors, which I have never used before but have been hearing good things about lately. They're in the States but it seems they definitely do ship internationally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (17/4/16)

IMO the right way to get started is always the same @CosmicGopher ... small batch each flavor by itself first and adjust to your tastes to learn that flavor thoroughly before trying to do a complex mix with it. Some flavor companies list suggested starting percentage ranges for their flavors, some do not. But you can find them yourself. Just start low and work up to the level you like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (17/4/16)

Tried Inawera Shisha Apple and Shisha Golden Apple?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/4/16)

You'll have to experiment with the flavour %ages that you prefer, but I find most any fruit pairs well with anise.

Cherry, grape, pear, apple, kiwi, lemon, lime, orange (of any type), and guava are all flavours I've used in various combinations with either anise or a full-on absinthe (which has spices and often fruit in it).

As I dig black licorice, I mix them with the total fruit constituent being 1 or 2% higher (my total %ages will be higher than you'd like, given your "not in my face" preference). You'd prolly like a ratio more like 2:1 fruit to anise. The total %age will depend on a number of factors such as PG/VG ratio, atty/tank parameters, inhale style, and personal taste.

Instead of two apple types, I think I'd suggest pear for the non-red apple component. It would give you more "bottom" note sweetness as a compliment to the "bright" apple.

Apple plus guava plus anise would work very nicely, too.

But hey, play around. Fill your boots. Be the SA anise expert and come back here to share. I, for one, would love to hear what you've come up with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/4/16)

All super-fine suggestions gents, I truly appreciate the help! And now I find out that Yaeliq has a "Hookah Apple" juice with anise, so I'll order that sometime. Hadn't been able to try out the inawera concentrates yet, heard good things about the inawera shisha strawberry, so I'll give those other two a try for sure. And I'll definitely give your suggestions a try Papa, tnx! And actually I do like strong flavors......what makes me crazy is people raving about a juice that's "Amazingly Complex and Subtle", only to find out after vaping it that I can barely taste it...lol. Yeah, sure, juice tastes different in different devices, and everybodies palate is different too....but it really puts my knickers in a twist to buy a juice, only to find out its worse than my first diy attempt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

